# Rest in Peace, Fancy



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

We lost sweet *Fancy* this afternoon. We realized this week her time was growing very short with us. She was a dearly loved 15 year old girl who had been part of our family from 8 weeks old. She and her brother, Rio, came home to us together as a pair of adorable pups. We lost Rio to heart failure in Feb 2009, and now Fancy has gone to join him again. Thank the Lord, Fancy went peacefully in her sleep. Rest in peace, my dear one, you are sincerely missed here..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. We prayed and prayed that our Mick would close his little eyes and we would not have to help him to peace. It was not so. So grateful your sweet one was able to go in her way.
Bless you as your heart heals.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

so sorry for your loss
RIP sweet Fancy play happily with Rio at rainbow bridge x


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

You're in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry ! i know how you're feeling right now.HUGS


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry Deb. She had a long and happy life with you and I'm glad her transition was easy and peaceful. That is a blessing. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Fancy. She lived such a long happy life with you. RIP little one.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. God bless Fancy and you.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You are all so very thoughtful and kind, it means so much at times like this..I know many of you have felt the loss we are experiencing now~ We are so thankful for the many years Fancy was with us and the joy she brought to our lives. We were blessed and treasure our memories.. Now we wait, knowing only passing time will ease the sense of loss. Blessings, Deb


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Deb,
I was sorry to hear of Fancy not doing so well earlier, and I'm so sad to hear
she's passed. 

Our dear friends are always with us. Carlos and Poco are as much a part of my life today as they were before they left.

Tell Fancy to keep an eye out for my boys. They know their way around the bridge.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

jazzman said:


> Deb,
> I was sorry to hear of Fancy not doing so well earlier, and I'm so sad to hear
> she's passed.
> 
> ...


Alan, your kindness is so appreciated.. It did not go un-noticed when you expressed your concern about Fancy earlier this week when I mentioned her health was quickly declining. The "seniors" always hold a special place in my heart. I'm sure Carlos and Poco have already noticed a new "gorgeous girl" running around the bridge! Deb


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss ((huggs))


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh i am so sorry! at least she went peacefully in her sleep, her and her brother are probably running around chasing eachother in rainbow bridge!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm sorry about Fancy.  What a blessing that she went so peacefully. I'll be thinking of you, Deb. **HUGS**


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Fancy and live long in your families memories.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dear Deb,
I am so sorry about your loss. May Darling Fancy RIP. 

Tori


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry Deb.She was a sweet looking girl.I will be praying for God to ease the pain of loosing her.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this sad news....Thoughts are with you....


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))) I am glad she went peacefully.....R.I.P Fancy run free.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Deb, I am so sorry for your loss and I hope the rest of your pack is able to comfort you...*hugs* and RIP sweet Fancy girl, run free


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Deb. I can't imagine how you must be feeling, but knowing that she had such a long wonderful life with you is comforting i'm sure.
My prayers are with you at this hard time. I bet she is running and playing at the bridge with lots of little friends that have gone before.
RIP beautiful Fancy!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You guys are so thoughtful, so many sweet words of comfort~ makes my heart much lighter.. I can't thank you enough. The fact that our sweet girl just went to sleep is such a blessing. My love to you all for you support.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:love2: RIP Fancy :love2:

I'm so sorry for your loss Deb


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of dear sweet Fancy......always so hard when it happens but especially this time for you so close to your last loss.....my thoughts and prayers are with you Deb.....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Deb.  Rest in peace sweet little Fancy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i am so very sorry Deb.
You were both so lucky to have had each other so long, but i know that doesnt make you miss her any less.
Am glad she just went to sleep and woke up at the bridge with lots of wee furry kids to play with.

I will be thinking of you.

R.I.P sweet Fancy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I count it such a blessing to be a part of this chi lovers family, especially recently when we have lost two of our beloved fur babies.. To lose Charlie Chan in January and now Fancy in April has brought such a sense of loss and grief into our lives. Being offered condolences and words of comfort by friends who *genuinely understand *how we feel means so much. I pray in some small way that I will be able to return just a portion of the kindness you guys have shown me. Blessings, Deb


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You have my sincerest sympathy... =( RIP little one...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

This made me cry. God bless you Fancy! You were truly blessed to be placed in a family that loved you more than words can say! Rest in peace little girl and I'm sure you're up there in Heaven running around with your brother Rio again like old times! Rest in peace sweet girl! I'm so sorry for your loss hon, *hugs*


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Deb, my thoughts are with you and your family. RIP Fancy, run free x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww Deb such sad news about dear Fancy, she had a long happy life with loadsa love  run free sweet girl.

RIP Fancy.

Thoughts are with you Deb xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

RIP Fancy, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry. Losing a pet is so difficult. ((((hugs)))) Deb.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Just seeing this. Deb, so very sorry for your loss. Please let me know if there is anything I can do!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.R.I.P little one,you are free to run pain free with your brother.You are in my thoughts...xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Deb, I'm so sorry for your loss. You know I dearly loved hearing about Fancy.
She was one of my favorite Chi's here on the Board. May she rest in peace.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Deb, I'm so sorry for your loss. You know I dearly loved hearing about Fancy.
> She was one of my favorite Chi's here on the Board. May she rest in peace.


Thank you Therese.. I know you were always fond of my "senior" girl, and asked for new pics of her often.. Losing her and Charlie Chan only 3 months apart has been very painful here...At 15 and 17, they were such a huge part of our lives.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So sorry, I know it is so hard to lose our baby's. I lost my Sissy two months ago and Brandi 2 years ago. They are so much apart of our life's. You losing your baby just bring tears back into my eyes. I Pray for comfort to you and your family. It has been so hard I finally just got my new Chi last Sunday.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I could have sworn I left my condolences before? I am so sorry.

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Sweetie!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww Deb, I haven't been on here in awhile and I just hate seeing this. I am thankful she went in her sleep and not in pain. So sorry for your loss. I know you will have a hole in your heart for along time. It just really sadings me to find out little Fancy is gone. I know she had the best life with you. God bless, Linda


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

chi's R me said:


> Awww Deb, I haven't been on here in awhile and I just hate seeing this. I am thankful she went in her sleep and not in pain. So sorry for your loss. I know you will have a hole in your heart for along time. It just really sadings me to find out little Fancy is gone. I know she had the best life with you. God bless, Linda


Thank you, Linda... It makes us glad to know that so many chi ppl here recognized what a remarkable little girl Fancy was, and thought so kindly about her.. We were quite blessed to have spent 15 years with her.. Yanno, she was never in the hospital except overnight when she was spayed... She was not sick a day in her life until "old age" started catching up with her..She loved everyone she met, and never had a "cross" day in her life! I think she was mighty close to the "perfect" companion..I was incredibly fortunate.. Blessings, Deb


----------

